# check out the new way to do slots



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/this-could-be-big-abc-news/machines-creating-machines-181919022.html

hopefully the link works


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

very cool 
F1 racing has been doing this for awhile with mockup parts
Jay Leno's shop is using one for old parts like steam engines gets a plastic parts
then send to a custom manufacturer.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Let's all pitch in $50 and get one.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have posted info about RP (rapid prototyping) here before as I do 3D modeling and product design as my profession. I am lucky to have 2 large frame protoyping machines in my department and once in a while I get to make some personal stuff on them. I have made things for my home just like these videos show. More and more some consumer based 3D printers are becoming affordable. I think the cheapest one I've seen so far is below $2,000.
Here is another one similar to that link. Not sure of the price but looks like a pretty simple and affordable set up:

http://3dprintingsystems.com/


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here is a recent story about the "MakerBot" system that is @ $1,000! Unreal.

http://www.tech-faq.com/the-upcoming-disruption-affordable-3d-printers.html


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hobby Talk will be on Steroids someday in the future...Cool beans!!*

lOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

THANKS FOR POSTING THIS, Bz


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Let's all pitch in $50 and get one.


I like 'Doba's idea! Count me in for $50!


----------

